# Why the double-barrel kick?



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

It could be one of several reasons. Either she was just having a good time, and kicked up her heels, or she could have hit a bit of an uneven spot, and kicked to regain her balance, or she could have gotten bitten by something. My thoroughbred was normally very well behaved on the ground, and I had her in a tiny space between two trailers, as i was getting stuff out of mine, and she all of a sudden jumped forward and bucked, for what seemed like no reason to me. Then as I was looking at her rear end, I noticed a huge horsefly on her butt. I managed to kill it with my crop, but again a few months later, same thing. Out of the blue she bucked, and she had another horsefly on her. I wouldn't be too concerned unless you could tell that she was pinning her ears and really upset at something, or had continued to do it ect., as long as she doesn't do it again next time you take her out.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Doesn't sound like she was in condition for that long and difficult of a ride. She was probably mad and frustrated that she wasn't leading.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

^^^ Agreed. After months off, I wouldn't expect any of my girls to be saints during a 7 hour ride. You have to CONDITION horses for something like that. I don't, however, think that was the reason for her kicking out - more likely it was a bug if she only did it once and hasn't done it before or since. Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you can't trail ride a horse that's had some time off...but if she's YOUNG and had time off, you need to bring her back around. And even then, stick to and hour or two until she's back in working shape both physically and mentally. 

And to the first reply - you killed a horsefly on your horse's butt with a CROP?! How many times did you whack at it before sucessfully killing it? I tend to think a hand would be more appropriate...


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Yeah, I see your points about the long trip. I'll work her up to it better next time. 

We don't have any horse flies or any other biting things out right now - too cold. Maybe it was the frustration thing. These are the times I wish they could talk.

Thanks for the ideas!


----------

